# Best Surf Gear 2011



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's time to do another look at putting together a buying guide for surf anglers.

What I need from you folks is something that sums up the best rods and reels. In this thread, please post:

*Conventional*
-Your favorite conventional reel
-Your favorite conventional rod

*Spinning*
-Your favorite spinning reel
-Your favorite spinning rod

With both, please post a brief paragraph on strengths and weaknesses and average price.

Once the nominations are in, I'll gather up all the information and put it to a vote for everyone one P&S. Here's a look at the last guide everyone on here helped assemble.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

For spinning reels I like the *Penn Battle*. Big box store price *$99.99-$119.99* but they can be had for quite a bit less online. 

Strengths 
It has a nice drag with a sealed drag nob. It has rubber sealed bearings and an all metal body, so its very rugged. It is also very smooth. I think it is a lot of reel for the money 

Weaknesses 
It is a little heavy. It needs a filler size between the 4000 and 5000. The gears are cast aluminum. 

For spinning rod I like *Tica Dolphin*. Price *$92-$170*. 

Strengths 
It has Fugi parts. It is light. There is a size for any need from light metals to 8-n-bait. 

Weaknesses 
I think their ratings might be a little over rated. One rated 2-6oz is more like 2-4oz.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

daiwa 7ht st mag....................the reel is just plain smooth ...from the drag to retrieving to casting.............i was able to catch a nice few rocks with it in may and while i did blow it up twice.... i just havent had enough time with this reel to fine tune it... its high end and to make things worse i added a 7ht mag handle to mine.........making the reel fall in at 530.00 us.......still half that of a top end spinner.......and yes i am a gear junkie........


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

conventional reel- Abu 6500CS on a 5500 frame; rod Carolina Cast Pro 10' 1-4 oz.. spin reel - Symetre 400fj 10lb/ 200 yds;rod 9' Tsunami. The Cast Pro paired with the Abu is a good outfit and has landed everything (up to 20 lb.).All the game I target is only 1-10 lbs. I already caught all the big stuff you got to thro back or don't taste good!!Spin reel Symetre fj 10lb/200yds.;rod 9' Tsunami airwave. The symetre paired with the airwave handles your 2 hook bottom rig well and will sling lures all day with ease!!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Casting- 6500 C3 CT MAG High Speed on a 13' Team Alabama. 
Spinning- not really into it but I use a Diawa BG-60 on a 13' Diawa Sealine Surf


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

Casting-Breakaway HDX 13’ with Saltist STT30H
Spinning-Tica Dolphin TC3 10’ with Schmano Stradic ST5000FI

There is no fish I target from the sand that those two setups will not put fish on the beach


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> daiwa 7ht st mag....................the reel is just plain smooth ...from the drag to retrieving to casting.............i was able to catch a nice few rocks with it in may and while i did blow it up twice.... i just havent had enough time with this reel to fine tune it... its high end and to make things worse i added a 7ht mag handle to mine.........making the reel fall in at 530.00 us.......still half that of a top end spinner.......and yes i am a gear junkie........


you tackle ho you......i must admit, they are the cats a$$


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Spinning I like the stradics. Have used them the past 15 years and have held up well. 2 yrs ago I splurged on a sustain, oh what a feelin'. I match em up either to a 8ft 1 piece 965, 1145 or 1266 all star breakaway rods. Conventional reels are abu 6500 model, just an all around good reel thats easy to service, and the Penn 525 mags. I match them up with anything from a 400-1 purglass to a 1389 BA. Can't say much bad about all this but ya would want to upgrade you drags on your Abu..........


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

saltist and st croy with both of these is probly around 450-500$
stradics and ugly sticks probly aroung 200-300$ 
i like these becuse they are strong and can heeve fish in reel fast and also with the saltist there is a strong drag and can reel, real fast


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I have moved to 2 different set-ups. Fenwick HMX Steelhead rods (9'-6") mated with Shimano Spheros 4000's and Cabelas Predator rods matched with various 6500C3's. I get light action, sensitive rods that are strong and the price is right. Every piece here ranges from $70 - $99


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

For heavers Carolina Cast Pro 6-10 with an avet sx mc, smaller bait rods go to Century HJ144m's with a 6500 ct. SPinners are only used on my smaller rods and I use almost all stradics by far the best bang for your buck


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

Tica TC2 - 11' - Daiwa Emcast 6000
Okuma Cedros - 9' - Daiwa Emcast 6000

The Tica is a great surf rod for distance, and with braid can handle about anything you can catch from the beach.
Okuma used for lighter action fishing, bought as a combo in Hatteras - excellent rod and reel for light surf conditions and it casts a mile

Emcast reels are great, take care of them and they take care of you. both outfits are spinning.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

These are all spinning:
Rod:Tica TC2 9' good rod overall, enough action that if you hook a 3" croaker it will be goin' crazy, but it is strong enough to handle larger fish/sharks. Price-between 85$-90$
Reels:Fin-Nor FS60 very very smooth, best reel for that price, good drag & bail, cleat is a little large for some rods, is best on rods 7'-9'
Penn Fierce very smooth, well built (will last a long time), cheap for a penn 60$-80$, i paired this with my Tica TC2 that is an absolutely deadly combination


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

The best surf gear is whatever catches fish for you. :fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Im into the Cast Pro 6-10 conventional custom myself. Got it mated with a Penn Squall. Fishing this outfit pretty much exclusively this year.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Nothing for 2011,,Thank You for the poll.


----------



## yongin18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Daiwa Balistic surf rod with Daiwa Saltiga 5500 

for the rod i think it's high price but its up there with custom made rod u can use both spinnin and conv reel


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

> These are all spinning:
> Rod:Tica TC2 9' good rod overall, enough action that if you hook a 3" croaker it will be goin' crazy, but it is strong enough to handle larger fish/sharks. Price-between 85$-90$
> Reels:Fin-Nor FS60 very very smooth, best reel for that price, good drag & bail, cleat is a little large for some rods, is best on rods 7'-9'
> Penn Fierce very smooth, well built (will last a long time), cheap for a penn 60$-80$, i paired this with my Tica TC2 that is an absolutely deadly combination


 instead of Fin-Nor FS60 i meant to say Shimano Spheros 8000FA and they go for about $120 it is a very smooth reel, strong drag, can take a beating, con hold heaier line


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

This poll reminds me of the surveys that Backpacker Magazine use to do annually. All it did was spark in the minds of the weak that they need to rush out and buy the newest state of the art gear and abandon what has worked in the past. That being said; here is my answers to the poll:

Spinning: Okuma Avenger ABF 40 on a Tsunami 10' 4-6 oz rod. Plenty of line capacity, spare reel, bait runner capability and affordable enough to match the number of trips I get to take annually. I don't know what year they are but the catch fish on pier and surf.

Cast: An Abu 6000 C2 levelwind on a Tica 10' MW 4-8 oz Rod. I have more expensive Abu's but for some reason I feel better using this reel as I am not too worried about abusing it. Cast a country mile, easy to fish, and simple to control. The rod is a bit long but does help in getting the bait out to the slosh. Lord know what year they are.

Remember fish are not women, they don't care about the price of your reel or the length of your rod.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm a beginner tackle ho. My spinning gear is low end, except a few slammers. I haven't really tested them out yet, so no comment on spinning gear.

My conventional reels consist of blue yonder, 525 mags, 6500 mag, 5500 mag, saltist 40 and numerous old penns. The saltist was my first after the old penns and I fished it hard. Minimal care and great performance. Now I have the 525 and it's smaller and easier to cast than the 40. I have 2 525's and one has a loud clicker and the other you're gonna need a glow stick.

Conventional rods are American tackle 11' 2-6oz, Rainshadow SUR 1569 and the ole reliable Pinnacle shoreline. The Pinnacle has withstood the test of time. I has been beat to death and keeps on getting it, just a little heavy lure weight for my go to rod and it's no longer is production. So far the 1569 has whipped a few 3' sharks with no problem. I'm sure it could take down bigger fish, but I just have a problem finding them. The Amtak is a beauty for throwing 3-4 ozs and bait. This rod has good visible bite detection and good feel. It is good for soaking bait or slinging metal.

My Choice

Amtak 11' 2-6oz with 525 mag. From my collection this is the lightest, most versatile combo.

From what I hear the 525's can have issues with sand. If this becomes an issue I'll check out the Saltist 20/30.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

If I was still doing bait it would be the

Lami GSB1502 with the Abu 7500C3CT

Now for the surf my go to setup is the

Lami GSB1321M with the VS200


----------



## lunkerhead (Mar 19, 2004)

Shimano 4500 Baitrunner Reel Using Power Pro Line and Oceanmaster or Tropix Surf Rod


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

For light spinning reels, I like the quantum Cabo. Pros. It winds very smoothly. The bail s just plain awesome. It looks extremely sexy. It is awesome for working plugs in the surf, and from piers. Cons. The drag is not that smooth. That is really only the bad thing about it. Spinning rod: the diawa sweepfire 7 ft med. Heavy is awesome for the price, about 30 bucks. Pros. It is extremely light. Guides are made of aluminum oxide so you have best sensitivity. Flexible, forgiving tip. Cons. Nothing terribly bad about this rod.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

My favorite for casting 3 oz tins is the Breakaway LDX and the Okuma Contura 203 cs reel. The rod you can get for about 180.00 or so, new. And the reel you can get for about 80.00 or so. That reel has a mag, and the ratio is 7.1:1. The only thing I don't like about the reel is the low line capacity. I currently use braid on this reel, so that is not an issue, but if someone wanted to use 20# mono, it would be.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Older Shimano Baitrunners with Power Pro 

Strengths: Goes great with pretty much any surf rod and durable

Weaknesses: a little to small of line capacity


I have a 10 and 12ft Tica UEHA spinning 

Strengths: Light like a feather,handles a 6oz sinker easily

Weaknesses: Cheap guides, bite detection/sensitivity (better for rockfish)


----------



## kirvind (Oct 30, 2009)

*Easy*

Best for me is an Abu 6500 CT MAG on a Shimano 12" AX rod.
I love the 525 but it's a pain to disassemble and clean.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Conventional Abu 6500 BY's, Mag Hi Speeds, Chrome Rocket, Penn 525 or Diawa Saltist 30h. Rods are OM's a Team Ala and Breakaway LDX. Really like the TA matched with the Chrome Rocket

Spinning I use older Baitrunners and a Penn 750ssm

I don't know what it is about the 750ssm but I've caught a ton of fish with it on a 10' Penn surf rod. I mean everything from 39" stripers to 2" spot it just catches everything.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm out of the surf fishing thing, but I didn't chime in last year and my #1s are still available:
Conventional reel: Saltist 30H. This is one bad little reel, casts great, fast, powerful retrieve, all aluminum, and the newest models have a better finish to last forever. Great drag too, all in a relatively small package, and enough guts/line capacity to handle 99% of what you'll come across in the sand.
Conventional rod: I take the everyman view, so I'm not going to vouch for the most expensive stuff out there. That said this is tough, because there are heavers and light conventionals, and I've only used heavers. Impossible to go wrong with the Ocean Master 12 rated for 8-12oz. Combines outstanding durability, good castability, and affordability at the cost of a little weight. 
Spinning reel: I've tried a bunch, and all I use now are Daiwa's Tournament Whisker SS reels, 700 size for panfish on up to 1600 size for bigger fish in the surf. They hold up great, cast a mile, love braid, weigh nothing, and their drags are legendary.
Spinning rod: Still looking for that one! Got a Shimano Tiralejo for cheap, but it's heavy and had I not gotten a great deal it'd be too expensive.


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Same as what Yongin said!!!


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

I think this may be a good entry
st. croix 12' wit an avet mxl5.8 mc










OR I HOPE SO


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Conventional - I like the TA and the LDX with 525mags.

Long distance plugging - Breakaway Omega with ABU 6600c5mag

Spinning - for light duty stuff only, Star Stelllar lite with slammer 360


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

This is for primarily lure and wade fishing. Spinning Tackle

7'-7'6" Simano Teramar SE either medium or medium heavy. Pair with A shimano sedona 4000 or stradic 4000.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

12OM cape point spining rod with a shimano baitrunner 6500. never fails, throws most lead well. If not TICA tc2 with the same reel


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I ended up with Shimano Saragosa paired with a St Croix Legend Surf, I am very happy. I just wish I got to use it more. I picked the gear up last year and don't plan on replacing it anytime soon.


----------



## IamPaladin (Nov 8, 2010)

*!est Surf Geaf*

The last two years I used a Shakespeare Platinum spinning. Reel on a 12' Ugly Stick, about 60 dollars total. It worked well as a starter set up. The distance wasn't spectacular but acceptable for the price. Wore the plastic crank body out. This year I upgraded to a Penn 545 conventional on the now 11-1/2 footer (customized it last year). Casting distance is much better than the Spinning reel. The Penn cost me 145 delivered. I'm expecting great things from this set up. Every day a holiday and every meal a feast. IamPaladin


----------



## Dink slayer (Jul 24, 2007)

For my long range catfishing needs I rely on an Abu 6500 CS Chrome Rocket and a super smooth 6500 Mag Elite. I have them mounted on an Ocean Master 10' lite and an Ocean Master 12' lite. I like to throw 3-4 oz. I sure would like to try a Breakaway LDX. That rod sounds like it will sling some lead!


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

12ft Loomis 1448c with suffix mono. 

Strengths: Can throw 8 and bait and very durable. 

Weakness: Expensive $400 and now discontinued

Avet Sx MC or Avet MXL both blue

Strength: Construction and with magna cast you have to be a idiot to bird nest! lol...Drag is smooth and can whoop ass!

Weakness: None


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

smacks fanatic said:


> For light spinning reels, I like the quantum Cabo. Pros. It winds very smoothly. The bail s just plain awesome. It looks extremely sexy. It is awesome for working plugs in the surf, and from piers. Cons. The drag is not that smooth. That is really only the bad thing about it. Spinning rod: the diawa sweepfire 7 ft med. Heavy is awesome for the price, about 30 bucks. Pros. It is extremely light. Guides are made of aluminum oxide so you have best sensitivity. Flexible, forgiving tip. Cons. Nothing terribly bad about this rod.


 Yeap,it looks "sexy",cast super,and reels smooth as silk... I got one for Christmas 4 yrs back,used it two weeks,sent i back to the servicing addie on box,and it was never heardfrom again... I usually buy middle of the line reels with smooth drag,emphasis on smooth drag,without that you stand a good chance of loosing a big fish.. I figured Flea might want to hear the thoughts on bad tackle as well..

Conventional rods.. I like a rod that loads good,but not that easy,they seem to cast better with less backlash for me.. Problem is they don't make any of the rods I really like anymore... fusion mag with nail butt,fusion,and ole breakaway 2nd generation 1509... The other conventional would be just the opposite of the hard loading,it would be for fighting a fish,loomis 1448,which they also no longer make the blank for.....

Reels.. A reel that has a good drag,cast good, and will last and take abuse.. Diawa has always done me right there.. Saltist is the favorite,but all thier conventional stuff seems to fit the bill there..

Spinning... Rainshadow blanks,even the 9' ticas for sightcasting and bottomfishing.. Old loomis 7' medium action for trout fishing and gotcha plugging..

Reels.. Penn Slammer,new Penn Battle is doing great sofar will soon see if it has the staying power.. Middle of the line diawas have also done me well in the past,but they now have so many models,I am not sure which will fit the bill for me.. After the experience with the cabo,ain't really much for switching to brands that are not as tried and true,had a bad experience with Shimano as well.. No doubt both companys make fine products,they just haven't worked out for me... jmo..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Forgot another favorite spinning blank for sightcasting..

Rod has beef,a little heavy,and fast taper.. Calstar garfighter series 8'.. Great for sightcasting big cobes or big drum...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

New Stick for 2011

13 foot Calcutta Cane blank aged thirty years and found last week in my attic
Seems to be very similar in power to a Surf Stick 

24/32 tip

1.375" but

Strengths;

1. Price is right

2. If it outcasts someone with a WRI it is like money in the bank, if it out casts any $400 rod it is money in the Bank, if It out casts anyone I will write and in depth article
and post it on all the boards




Weaknesses;

1. None noted

2. Unless this sucker breaks on the cast or if breaks under the load of a Red or Grey one....




Will clamp a 9000 on it as soon as I can find some guides to tape on


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

This year... ABU 6500 mag elite sitting on a Team Alabama rod.


----------



## leecindy417 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryan Y said:


> Im into the Cast Pro 6-10 conventional custom myself. Got it mated with a Penn Squall. Fishing this outfit pretty much exclusively this year.




I was actually searching for something entirely different but had to stop and tell you that this is one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

*rod*

emcast 11 footer conventional for the money you can not beat it


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Strictly conventional. Tommy Farmer Carolina Cast Pro 13' 3-6oz with a new Akios 656 (the Tommy Farmer 11' 3-6oz isn't bad either for shorter stuff)


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yerbyray said:


> This poll reminds me of the surveys that Backpacker Magazine use to do annually. All it did was spark in the minds of the weak that they need to rush out and buy the newest state of the art gear and abandon what has worked in the past. That being said; here is my answers to the poll:
> 
> Spinning: Okuma Avenger ABF 40 on a Tsunami 10' 4-6 oz rod. Plenty of line capacity, spare reel, bait runner capability and affordable enough to match the number of trips I get to take annually. I don't know what year they are but the catch fish on pier and surf.
> 
> ...


+1 i use okuma abfs from 3000-6000 on most of my rods and use them in the surf, on the pier and on my kayak. for the money they are very smooth with a great drag. the best rod i use in the surf is a rod i got at a yard sale for 10 bucks, a new reel seat and rewrapped the eyes cleaned the cork and its brand new for 40.00 matched this rod with an okuma abf 5000 and its good for 6oz and will throw a 2oz hopkins a mile.

caught this 43" on opening day this year


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I have yet to try the Penn Battles. I just cant bring my self to put the slammers aside. I got to say that I am tough on gear and slammers have been used to fish for bass behind the house to hauling up Grouper, 70 pound AJ's and big kings offshore. They have seen plenty of old drum come to the boat in the Pamlico and Nuese River. As well as big sharks and Black fin tuna.

All have been caught on the 360 and 460 size slammers.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Reels I would have to say any of the smaller Avet MC (sx, lx, mxl etc) for cons and the perenial fave for Spinning a shimano baitrunner 35-65


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Garboman said:


> 13 foot Calcutta Cane


Thanks for the memories!


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Ryan Y said:


> I have yet to try the Penn Battles. I just cant bring my self to put the slammers aside. I got to say that I am tough on gear and slammers have been used to fish for bass behind the house to hauling up Grouper, 70 pound AJ's and big kings offshore. They have seen plenty of old drum come to the boat in the Pamlico and Nuese River. As well as big sharks and Black fin tuna.
> 
> All have been caught on the 360 and 460 size slammers.


I like the Slammers. I have a 360 and it was just a tad over kill for the rod I had it on for inshore so about to order a 260. Not necessarily product reviews by a single writer but if you go to customer reviews like at Cabela’s and BPS it’s hard to find better consistent user reviews for salt reels. Have you ever used or been with anyone personally using the Slammer L live liners? I recently got a Slammer 560L for surf that was highly recommended to me, and sadly haven’t had it on a rod yet. I had an early November trip planned but had to delay it until next month, so now may not even get to try it until March depending on weather. Other than maybe a parking lot or lawn test and that won’t even test the bait runner second drag feature.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

casting-breakaway 1418 with penn squall12 and braid
spinning-afaw surf with tica dolphin and braid

just got a custom spinning rod built on the breakaway omega blank.....wow....is it nice.
it is the rod i would use if i could only take 1 to the beach.
it throws 2-3 oz well....throws 4-5 oz great.....throws 6 oz well
it is a true 2-6 oz rod
i have a penn battle 6000 on it and is a very well matched outfit


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Spinning:

I have a Carolina Cast Pro 11' 2-5 I built. I find it tobe a super bait rod with a sweet spot at 3 oz and bait. I heard people call it a more parobolic action. I say a moderate/fast action that flexes down further into the blank than other rods. Any of the Cast Pro-excellent bait fishing rods. Only con is they are moderatly priced. I stoled the blank at the rod buildling show in High Point for $110 in 2011. Built deck hand style for less than $200 so I can't complain. (Factory built $230)

Matched it up with a Penn Sargus 7000 because the color of the reel goes with the built. Penn Slammer/Sargus/Battle for reels. I am very sold on this series of reels, a real sleeper for the money. Simple design with the anti reverse bearing so less internals stuff to break. Strong drags (across the line 7000's = 25 lb)even with out not having the HT 100 material drags (HT only on the Battle); very smooth drag even without. I can not think of a con, best bang for the buck (7000 Sargus $100).

I have a Diawa EmblemX 5500 on a 12' Shimano Socorro rod. I have yet to swap out reels to test between them, but that darn Sargus seems to me it will give that old EmbelemX a run for its money. It really seems to cast just as well. The set up voted on above was built to specs for my style and liking; it turned out as advertised and for right around $300 total-add your favorite line and enjoy the day. If you went out and bought it on line factory built- it could be had for $350 less line.

Conventional:

I have a bass boat; I can not bring myself to get up to speed on even the idea of learning casting conventional gear. To much time and money in my mine for that. I'll stick to what I know and just spend my time fishing. I don't do Hatteras, it is just to far with good fishing hours closer. I have been around that streach of land in a Naval vessel many a time, and I can tell you there is no other place on earth like it. It is its own animal, and it seems to me gear requriments that the rest of the planet does not share.

Go Easy Flea,
CarolinaChuck


----------

